
The Simple Power of Elasticsearch Analyzers - softwaredoug
http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2015/09/18/the-simple-power-of-elasticsearch-analyzers/
======
dep4b
This really should be "Simple power of Lucene analyzers", it's a great
introduction!!

